# My new rifle!



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Got my new MSAR in on Tuesday finally - and got my 30 and 42 mags in today finally!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice :smt023 How does it shoot? I always thought these looked pretty cool, odd, but cool.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

cruzthepug said:


> Nice :smt023 How does it shoot? I always thought these looked pretty cool, odd, but cool.


I hope to go shoot it this weekend. I just go it Tues - so I haven't had a chance to try it yet


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Keep us updated please!! :smt023


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Man thats a fine looking weapon!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Range report a must! 

What's the effective range on one of those?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Years ago, Andy Stanford used to shoot an AUG in our SCTC program. (That's the original version of your new rifle.)
Although he called it his "*A*wfully *U*gly *G*un," in his young hands it did really good work. (Well, of course that was mostly Andy, not the AUG.)
I got to use it briefly, once or twice, and I was very favorably impressed with its ergonomics and general layout. Barrel-change (or removal for cleaning) was quick and easy, as was field stripping. Reloads were pretty easy too. And I loved the sighting system.
The two-position fore-grip was best used down as a sort of monopod. Offhand, things worked better for me with it up.
My only complaint (but not Andy's) was the difficulty of jam or dirt-in-chamber clearance through the tiny ejection port. I guess one could just as quickly remove the barrel to resolve most of those problems.

Anyway, I bet you'll grow fonder of it every time you use it.


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Interested in hearing the range report!


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I like the looks. I am interested in hearing on how it shoots. Are they expensive?


----------

